# Sexing Babies



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay, I know there are pictures up and everything,
But I can't tell the difference between the boy and girl pictures.
My babies are three and a half weeks old...
Is there anything I can look for other than what's in the locked sexing pinkies thread?


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Hi there

My (first) litter are about 2 weeks and have *just* managed to do it by spotting the nipple lines on the girls. The distance between their 'bits' it shorter/smaller on the girls too. My initial impression of trying to sex baby meece was - it's all easier said then done !
I think have got there with mine now though.

Another sexing link I found (with photos) which may help ? :

http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/sexing.cfm


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks 
I think I can do it this time.
I shall reattempt.
And those pictures were way better

Thaanks


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

I think my main problem is these mice are REALLY crazy.
It's my first litter, maybe I'm not used to how babies act, but I'm worried that they'll all have bad temperaments.
They run and jump off my hands and bite me!
They were three weeks old last Saturday
Are they just young crazy teenagers?


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

They all go through a crazy popcorny stage at that age.  Some of mine have a tendancy towards being nippy at that age, also, and turn into perfectly sweet adults.


----------

